# how can you get faster in tesselate???



## whauk (Feb 10, 2009)

on hi-games.net i am often playing around with minesweeper and tesselate(40 lines). and i really wonder how to get as fast as this sub30 guy.( i am at 3:30-4:00). are there any tricks? do you have to learn some patterns? is it all practise? is it good to make wholes or should you always avoid them?
thanks for answering my questions


----------



## Pedro (Feb 10, 2009)

well, for speed tetris, I guess it's better to avoid holes
I mean, try to stack the pieces without leaving empty spaces
and what I do is try to get the lines done as quickly as possible (obvious, but...)
by that I mean: don't do like the marathon, where some people (or maybe everyone) leave a space at the right or left and only put the "bars" there (don't know exactly the pieces' names)
yes, that gives you more points, but that's not what you want in the 40 lines category

and practice a lot
first time I did it was probably 3:30
then I got down to 51.xx (last night)

you may also want to tweak the preferences, so you can move/rotate pieces faster and so


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 10, 2009)

go to preferences and adjust the double lock prevention, spawn delay, DAS, lock delay, clear delay, move speed, soft drop speed and gravity. The default numbers make the peices move and drop really slowly.

The rest is practice, the more you play it the better your look ahead and speed will get.


----------



## dChan (Feb 10, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> go to preferences and adjust the double lock prevention, spawn delay, DAS, lock delay, clear delay, move speed, soft drop speed and gravity. The default numbers make the peices move and drop really slowly.
> 
> The rest is practice, the more you play it the better your look ahead and speed will get.



I'm actually quite interested in the settings of the top Tesselate players. What kinds of settings do you recommend? I know it's sort of like asking a cuber how he/she sets her cube since it is probably mostly based on preference but I would still really like to know.


----------



## Pedro (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm #13 at the ranking, with a 51.xx

here are my preferences:
Double lock: 45
Spawn delay: 1
DAS: 8
Lock delay: 1
Clear delay: 1
Move speed: 80
Soft drop speed: 60
Gravity: 1


----------



## dChan (Feb 10, 2009)

Pedro said:


> I'm #13 at the ranking, with a 51.xx
> 
> here are my preferences:
> Double lock: 45
> ...



Thanks, Pedro! I've been wanting to see top Tesselate player settings forever.


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 11, 2009)

Btw, spawn and lock delay can be set to zero if that helps...


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 11, 2009)

dChan said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > go to preferences and adjust the double lock prevention, spawn delay, DAS, lock delay, clear delay, move speed, soft drop speed and gravity. The default numbers make the peices move and drop really slowly.
> ...



This is what I use, its pretty fast...


Double lock prevention (frames): 25

Spawn delay: 0

DAS Default: 11

Lock delay Default: 24

Clear delay Default: 0

Move speed (columns per 60 frames): 200 
 
Soft drop speed (rows per 60 frames): 200

Gravity (rows per 60 frames): 7

Edit: I'm ranked 5th in 2 min speed run and 12th in 40 lines


----------



## Pedro (Feb 11, 2009)

Sarah, I'm curious about the lock delay...
do you ever use it? I mean, do you drop the piece and move it "in place"?


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 11, 2009)

Pedro said:


> Sarah, I'm curious about the lock delay...
> do you ever use it? I mean, do you drop the piece and move it "in place"?


nope (msg too short)


----------



## dChan (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow, I just tried with Pedro's and then Sarah's settings and I was overwhelmed by the speed. I nearly got a low 3:xx, though but I panicked near the end when I saw I was almost done. I was bumbling around and everything and I can't believe I still nearly got such a time. Oh, and yes, 3:xx would have been a major leap for me as my record is 5 minutes(though, I admit I haven't practiced Tesselate much so it could have been a fluke).


----------



## qqwref (Feb 11, 2009)

Here are my settings on hi-games. I should change my DAS around though.
Rotation system: Hawaiian
I have "hard drop" and "sliding hard drop" only, no soft drop at all
Double lock prevention: 9001 frames
Spawn delay: 0 frames
DAS: 10 frames
Lock delay: 9001 frames [I don't like it locking on me unless I want it to]
Clear delay: 0 frames
Move speed: 9001 cols per 60 frames [this is for DAS, basically it goes to L/R instantly]
Gravity: 1 row per 60 frames [I'd rather have 0 but who cares right]
End countdown: 4

Wanna see something really awesome? I found Maserati's settings from Lockjaw (another tetris game, where he set some world record 40 line times) a while ago:
Speed: Zero [pieces don't drop at all]
ARE: 0 ms [this is spawn delay]
Hold: Off
Rotation: SRS+initial
Line clear: 0 ms Naive
Gluing: Off
DAS: 66 ms Instant [I think this means it starts as soon as he starts holding the key and moves one square right or left every 66 ms (1/15 sec)]
Soft drop: 1G Slide
Hard drop: Lock
Next: 2
The names are a bit different but it's interesting to see what he uses.


EDIT: So, dChan, the main reason you're faster is that the better settings (using hard drop, having no delays) save maybe a minute per game. The delays really add up with the default settings (it delays each piece and each line clear), and I really don't know why Ryan has such crappy default settings up (well, maybe to make it so that people who are noobs at tetris won't get fast times? took me a while to find out what everything meant when I started). I'd say the other minute comes from the game just feeling so much faster that you played faster


----------



## dChan (Feb 11, 2009)

@qqwref: Woah! Nice find! I definitely will try those out as those seem like crazy settings. And, you do make some good points about why I suddenly got faster. I think I'll attempt a few runs in an hour or so and see if I can nail some really fast - at least, for me - times on the 40 Lines and try my hand at the 2-minute Speed Run, as well.

But, yeah, anyhow, you might be right. It is possible that the increased speed makes me feel like I need to play faster and therefore probably causes me to react faster than I normally would with the yucky default settings(or, as Ryan calls them, 'generic settings').

Edit: I just got 3:10.56 with Sarah's settings! Woot. I need to go but I'll try Michael's and Maserati's settings when I get back.


----------



## Pedro (Feb 11, 2009)

what do you mean with 9001, Michael? 

is it in the same scale where I have 1?

EDIT

Just tried your setting...didn't feel much different
I got a 53.xx, not bad 

EDIT 2:
LOL! I just saw it didn't save when I entered your settings (because I didn't put soft drop). Then I set it to 60, but it remained with my settings...trying yours now (hopefully)

Well...I don't like it :/ it's kinda holding me back...I don't know, maybe it has to do with your "style"...and it wouldn't rotate the big bars sometimes

I'll try Sarah's

and...

yeah, feels weird too
I guess the "move speed" isn't right for me (200 against my usual 80)


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 11, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Lock delay: 9001 frames [I don't like it locking on me unless I want it to]


 It's over NINE THOUSAND!!!


----------



## qqwref (Feb 12, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Lock delay: 9001 frames [I don't like it locking on me unless I want it to]
> ...



Haha. Yeah. Anything I wanted to be arbitrarily large I just set to 9001.


----------



## whauk (Feb 16, 2009)

thank you all i just got my first sub3. exact time was 2:49.85!!
i ll continue practising of course and getting sub2 hopefully


----------



## byu (Feb 16, 2009)

You must be freak94. Nice job.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 16, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...


Thanks for the reminder that
a) I am a nerd
b) I am not *that* old

I immediately felt that had to be a DB reference, but I never knew that it became so widespread
(warning, weird and somewhat inappropiate content)


----------

